# How to track Regsitered post at Australia Post



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

My skill assessment application has been sent by my agent through Australia Post about 9 hours ago and I have the post ref no, but I am still unable to track it through the online tracking system found at Australia Post- article tracking, parcel tracking item tracking

How long will it take to update there system? And does this tracking works with registered posts?


----------



## deepz (Aug 18, 2009)

Unfortunaltely there is no way to track Australian Registered post. It will not take more than 10 working days to reach.All the best.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Australia Post- article tracking, parcel tracking item tracking


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

I also thought that I could track the mail, thus the registered post number. So I emailed Australian Post about it and learned that I can't... They gave me some useful info though like when was the mail dispatched, and the estimated number of days it will take to reach the destination (in my case it was 10 days).


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I am not sure about the current status with APO, but in DEC09 I was able to track my letter from there portal. 
PS: My agent was based in Sydney and he received the letter in 1 day. Funny part was I had to take a snapshot of the web page and send it to agent in India to prove that his HQ has received the letter. Till then his only answer to my query was ACS portal says 10day, letz wait for 10days .


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

hmm ... tracking web page still shows that it does not have any record of my item.
i also mailed Engineers Australia, and they said that they have not yet recieved my mail.

it is been a little over 24 hours.*
how long does it take to sent a envelop from city to another in Australia?*


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

APO takes a day to update your initial tracking info. Try all the tracking options. 
I am not sure about the time-line for delivery :


----------

